# so sick of plainess!



## pompoms6921 (Dec 1, 2005)

okay so like a month ago i cut like 7 inches off my hair and i loved it at first now im getting bored with the color and am running out of ideas so take a look at the pics and tell me any color or style ideas! please and thanks!! <33


----------



## kayla (Dec 1, 2005)

you're gorgeous! i really like your cut. maybe try adding some highlights


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 1, 2005)

I think this style is cute Im not sure if you like it but here are a few with short hair.  Side swept bangs on you would look cute like on some of these hair styles.  And you can probably highlight your hair like kayla said it would look cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Hope this helps a bit


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 1, 2005)

Swide swept bangs and some layers will work really well with your hair and face shape. Nothing too crazy but it will add a lot of texture to your hair.

Examples of this cut:

1. http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/...yl1=B.%20Daley

2. http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/...1&styl1=Clipso

3. http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/index2.asp?R1=6429&month1=&pg=1&styl1=Lisa%20Edwar  ds


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2005)

i agree with everything that's already been said :] i also think that these would look really good on you:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v505/o...t=3e1eca01.jpg
http://photobucket.com/albums/v505/o...t=425faaf4.jpg


----------



## pompoms6921 (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i agree with everything that's already been said :] i also think that these would look really good on you:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v505/o...t=3e1eca01.jpg
http://photobucket.com/albums/v505/o...t=425faaf4.jpg_

 
thanks so much everyone!! i cut myself some sideswept bangs and love em but thinking about going a lil shorter....anthem i love love love that last pic you sent its perfect im just afraid to go that short....also how dark do you think i should dye my hair?


----------



## slatka (Dec 2, 2005)

I think these haircuts would look super cute on you:










You should also dye your hair a dark chocolate brown and add a few thin blonde highlights around your face.


----------



## pompoms6921 (Dec 2, 2005)

thanks a ton everyone! im going to use my xmas money to get all done!


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 2, 2005)

After you get it done hopefully you can take a pic of your new hair for us!


----------



## pompoms6921 (Dec 2, 2005)

oh i def will im excited about doing something edgy to it


----------



## user3 (Dec 2, 2005)

I think the Pairs pic that Pink_Minx posted would look great on you.

I like the base color you have now. Some highlights that are just a few shades lighter than your hair mixed with some low lights would look great!


----------

